# נושא לא הכי נעים- אבל בעניין המתנות



## שי963 (8/8/12)

נושא לא הכי נעים- אבל בעניין המתנות 
ברוכים הנמצאים לכול אנשי הפורום.
עוברת בי תחושה לא הכי נעימה ואשמח לשמוע לדעתכם-
יש מישהי מהעבודה שלי שהזמנתי לחתונה וכשהתקשרתי לוודא שהיא אכן מגיעה היא
אישרה אבל גם זרקה "לגבי המתנה תגידו לי מה אתם צריכים ואקנה לכם, חשבתי אולי לתפור לכם מפה".
מצד אחד זה שהיא באה ומכבדת אותי זה מצויין ואני מעריך את זה אבל מצד שני....מה אני אגיד לכם...מאכזב
משהו במיוחד כיום כשמנה באולם עולה מעל 200 ש"ח.
מה דעתכם על העניין?


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

רעיון 
תאמר "אנחנו צריכים מקרר אבל נסתפק ב250 ש"ח" או "מפות כבר יש לנו מספיק אבל אנחנו צריכים ספה, אנו מוכנים להסתפק ב250 ש"ח", העקרון הוא שמה שאתם אומרים שאתם צריכים יהיה יקר משמעותית מהמנה ואתם מציינים שתסתפקו בסכום שגדול במעט ממחיר המנה (הרי הוצאות החתונה לא מסתכמות במנות ולכן צריך סכום שגבוה ממחיר המנה) כדי לשכנע אותה עד כמה שאפשר שתביא כסף או צ'ק כדי לכסות את העלויות (כי לקנות מה שאתם צריכים יעלה הרבה יותר).


----------



## מיצה נבים (8/8/12)

התגובה שלך רצינית?

ולכותב השאלה- אם אתה מזמין אנשים בשביל שיכסו לך את המנה- אל תזמין אותם.


----------



## SupermanZW (8/8/12)

כן, למדתי את זה מחברה של בת זוגי שעשתה את 
זה וזה עבד בשבילה.

בקשר לכותב השאלה או לכל אחד אחר אליו את פונה בבקשה שלא יזמין אנשים בשביל לכסות את המנות, אף אחד לא מזמין אנשים בשביל לכסות את המנות אך מאידך מעוניינים לכסות את ההוצאות עד כמה שניתן וכמו כן כל אדם שמכבד את עצמו מכסה לפחות את מחיר המנה, כמו שמתי שאת מגיעה לחתונה את מביאה סכום שמכסה את מחיר המנה (אני מניח) לגיטימי גם לצפות שאלה שכיסית אצלם את מחיר המנה יכסו אותו אצלך.


----------



## מיצה נבים (8/8/12)

כשאני הולכת לחתונה אני מביאה מתנה. 
לא מכסה מנה.
מי שרוצה שאני אכסה לו מנה, שלא יזמין אותי.
ומתנה אני מביאה ברמה שאני מסוגלת ולא ברמה שמצפים ממני,
וזה לא משנה אם זה 200, 400 או 1000 שקל.
זו חוצפה לצפות מאדם שאתה מזמין לחתונה לכסות את המנה שלו,
אם אין לך כסף לממן את החתונה שלך- תעשה חתונה קטנה.
זה שזה עבד לחברה של בת זוגך, לא אומר שזה דבר שראוי לעשותו,
זה מכוער בכל קנה מידה, ושם את הצד השני במקום מאוד מאוד לא נוח.
ואם היא בצרות כלכליות? ואם אין לה כסף אבל היא בכל זאת רוצה לשמח חתן כלה?
בשביל מה להזמין אנשים? למלא שולחנות?


----------



## Meirav Flum (8/8/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/8/12)

מקבלים מתנה, אומרים תודה. 

פעם הוזמנתי לחתונה והכלה אמרה בנוכחותי ובנוכחות עוד כמה בנות מהלימודים: "מקווה שלא יהיו קמצנים שיביאו מתחת ל-350 ש"ח לאדם, המנה שלי מאד יקרה" (זה היה לפני 4 שנים). כמובן שכולנו היינו סטודנטיות וזה יצר אצלנו תחושה מאד לא נעימה, כאילו היא הזמינה אותנו בשביל שניתן שיק ולא בשביל שבאמת נהיה בחתונה שלה.


----------



## niki111 (8/8/12)

להביא מתנה לחתונה- זה לשים קצוץ על הזוג 
לכל כלל יש חריג, כמובן שתמיד יש אנשים שיודעים שהם בקושי כלכלי. ויש אנשים שיתנו שיק נמוך מאד (אנחנו קיבלנו 150 שקל מזוג) אבל כשזה בטל בשישים זה לא נורא ואלה אנשים שאנחנו יודעים שאין להם. 

אבל לעשות משהו כככלל, באופן הצהרתי לבוא לחתונה ולהביא מתנה כשאת יודעת שאת למעשה פוגעת בבני הזוג, זה מבחינתי קצת אנוכי. יש סכומים סבירים להביא לחתונה, כולם יודעים אותם פחות או יותר. מי שחורג מהם באופן משמעותי בהוצאות החתונה שלו גם לא מצפה מהאורחים לכסות את זה ככה שכל הטענה של אלף שקל למנה בכלל לא רלוונטית- אבל ציפיה ל 200 שקל לאדם היא לא מטורפת. זה ממש לא חוצפה לצפות מהאורחים להביא את זה. 

חוצפה זה לבוא ולהגיד- אני אבוא, אני אוכל, אני ארקוד אבל אני לא מוכנה לתת לכם מה שאתם הכי צריכים, כי לא באמת אכפת לי מה אתם צריכים או אכפת לי מכם, אני להיפך, אעזור לכם להכנס עוד יותר לחובות, אני אפילו לא אתאמץ לתת לכם מה שאתם צריכים כמיטב יכולתי (אם יש לי בעיה כלכלית) אני אתן מה שבא לי ואני שמה קצוץ עליכם, כי מי אתם- רק הזוג שמתחתן. ולי, בא לי לבוא עם ואזה בת שלושים שהייתה לי בבית. 

אני לא עשירה ואם אין לי כסף לבוא לחתונה אני לפעמים באה בלי בן זוג ולפעמים בוחרת לא להגיע אם זה לא מספיק קרוב. ואם אני במצוקה כלכלית של ממש וזה חבר ממש קרוב אז אני מסבירה כמו שהיו מעט כאלה שהסבירו לי. וזה בסדר. 

אבל לעשות מזה איזה מניפסט עקרוני של "אני לא מכסה מנה" זה סתם לעצום עיניים מול כל החברה כולה בסופו של דבר מסיבות אנוכיות, כי נוח לך. את חושבת שלגרום לחתן כלה לשלם על המנה שלך 200 שקל- לכל הפחות ולהביא להם עשרים, זה לשמח חתן וכלה?


----------



## niki111 (8/8/12)

רק להבהיר 
אני לא אומרת שזה בסדר לחתן כלה לעשות מניפולציות על אנשים כדי שיתנו להם כסף. בטח כשהמנה יקרה. בכלל צריך לקבל מה שנותנים לך ואין ברירה בעצם. 

אבל אני כן אומרת שאנשים שיושבים בבית וחושבים אם להביא שיק או מתנה ואם להביא לחתונה ח"י שקלים או 200 שקלים, צריכים להבין שהבחירה הנוחה היא הנוחה שלהם והיא הפוגעת בחתן והכלה. אלא אם מדובר ברוקמת יד אומן, מתנה כמו מפה לחתונה היא סוג של זלזול, לא משנה איך אני מסתכלת על זה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/8/12)

גם אם אני באופן אישי לא אביא מתנה 
בגלל שאני יודעת שזוגות מעדיפים לקבל כסף, אבל... מצד שני, אני לא אשפוט מישהו אחר על סכום הכסף שהוא הביא או המתנה שהוא נתן. 

מתנה ניתנת מתוך רצון - מי שלא רוצה לתת / מי שלא יכול לתת - זכותו. 

לא אומרת שצריך לא להביא כסף בהפגנתיות, כן אומרת שצריך לגלות הבנה כלפי אנשים שונים עם גישות ותפיסות שונות. 
גם אנחנו קיבלנו סכומי כסף קטנים בחתונה (הרבה פחות מ-200 ש"ח) וזה בסדר.

צריך לשמוח על כל מתנה / כסף שמקבלים ולהשתדל לא לשפוט - כי לא יודעים אף פעם ממה זה נובע באמת.


----------



## shira3121 (8/8/12)

מסכימה 
אני לא חושבת שאורח אמור לכסות את המנה שלו/את החתונה אבל עדיף שמישהו יביא 100 ש"ח ולא מתנה. זה פשוט לא נהוג ומסיבה טובה.


----------



## riki23 (8/8/12)

תראי 
המצב הכלכלי של כל אחד הוא שונה וכך גם סדר עדיפויות, אני, לעיתים מעדיפה לא ללכת לחתונה מנסיבות כלכליות, הרי מדובר כאן בנטל כלכלי כבד. דוגמא פשוטה, אני עובדת בצוות גדול וכל שני וחמישי ישנן הזמנות : חתונות של העובדים, ילדים של העובדים, בר מצוה, בת מצווה, ברית וכו'. אני לא יכולהלעמוד בכל ההוצאות, אז החלטתי שאשתתף רק באירועים של חברי הצוות שאני בקשר איתם וגם באירועים של ההנהלה. שגם זה לא מעט, פעם בחודש ולעיתים פעמיים יש אירוע. אירוע אחרון לפני שבועיים, בן של הבוסית הישירה שלי התחתן. מדובר במשפחה מאוד מבוססת, וכך גם החתונה, אני בטוחה שעלה להם הון, אבל מה אני אשמה?
העובדים שלנו התכנסו לדון כמה לתת? אמרתי ש200 ש"ח בעיני זה סביר. ואז התחיל ויכוח, הרי זה בן של המנהלת, ומנות יקרות ואז הוחלט שהסכום המינימאלי הוא 250, ושכל אחד יתן לפחות 250 ומי שרוצה יותר, שיתן יותר. תלו מודעה הלא נעימה הזאת בחדר צוות שיש לתת לפחות 250 ש"ח ומי שרוצה מוזמן לתת יותר. הגעתי לאירוע עם עוד משהי שמתי 250 ש"ח, שזה בהחלט מוגזם ואז הבחורה השניה עמדה במצב של אי נעימות. היא עובדת משרה חלקית, מגדלת ילד לבד, היא אמרה לי בשקט: אני אתן רק 200, אין לי ברירה".
אכן חוויה לא נעימה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/8/12)

זה ממש חוסר טאקט 
לתלות מודעה בחדר הצוות של כמה המינימום שיש לתת. למה שיחליטו עבור השאר מה לתת. זה בסדר לדבר ולהתעניין כמה אחרים נותנים כדי לדעת פחות או יותר איפה עומדים - אבל לקבוע ככה זה ממש לא לעניין.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (8/8/12)

איזה הזוי.... מה אכפת להם? 
למה בדיוק הם הגדירו מינימום?
אם הם החליטו שהם מביאים 250 ומעלה - מה אכפת להם שאחרים יביאו פחות מהם? זה איכשהו מוריד מהמתנה שלהם? או שהם החליטו שאם הם "נדפקו" וצריכים "להיקנס" ב-250 ש"ח אז כולם צריכים "להידפק" כמוהם?
איזה אנשים הזויים, באמת....

היה לי ממש עצוב לקרוא את מה שכתבת על ההיא שמגדלת ילד לבד ונותנת 200 ש"ח ועוד מרגישה רע עם זה...


----------



## riki23 (9/8/12)

אכן 
הזוי, לדעתי, אנשים לא ממש מבינים על מה הם מדברים. כפי שאמרתי אני עובדת בצוות גדול, והיו חודש שהיו 6 איורעים, כלומר שיש להוציא לפחות 1200 ש"ח, שבעינינ זה לא סביר. היו אנשי צוות שהלכו לכל האירועים, ואני החלטתי לא ללכת.
ואז אחת העובדות שלא הייתה קשורה לאיורעים, אבל הגיעה לכולם אמרה לי שזה לא יפה, שהיא תמיד הולכת לכל האיורעים, הרי עובדים ביחד. לא הסכמתי איתה והסברתי לה שלא לכולם יש יכולת כלכלית להוציא 1200 ש"ח לחודש.
היא צחקקה, וראיתי שהיא לא מאמינה לי," נו באמת", בסה"כ 1200 ש"ח.


----------



## Pixelss (8/8/12)

אני לא נעלבתי ממי שהביא מתנות 
וגם בכלל לא עניין אותי השיקול או המצב הכלכלי של נותן המתנה.

אני אפילו יגיד יותר מזה היו לי אורחים שקיבלו הנחייה ממני לתת לי רק מתנה ולא כסף.
היו כמובן גם אורחים ששמו 100 שקל ואפילו קיבלנו גם זיכוי לחנות (משהו שמישהו החזיר וקיבל זיכוי וזה היה ממישהו שמאוד קרוב אלי).

יותר מזה אני אגיד והלוואי שהמצב הכלכלי שלי היה כזה שיכולתי לדרוש מכל האורחים שלי לבוא רק עם כרטיסי ברכה.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (8/8/12)




----------



## smaak (8/8/12)

הפוסט שלך הוא דוגמא 
מצויינת לכל מה שעצוב בתעשיית החתונות בישראל. 

מי שאין לו כסף לערוך חתונה גדולה וצריך להסתמך על מתנות כספיות שכן או לא יגיעו- לא צריך לערוך חתונה גדולה, אלא אירוע בקנה מידה שהוא יוכל לעמוד בו גם אם יקבל אך ורק מתנות. 

אבל לערוך מראש אירוע מתוך ציפייה שאנשים ישלמו על המסיבה שאת בחרת לערוך לעצמך- זו חוצפה. לא פחות ממי שיודע שזוג מעדיף כסף אבל מביא להם מתנה.


----------



## moshavnikit (8/8/12)




----------



## מיצה נבים (8/8/12)

צר לי על האורחים שלך. באמת. 
בחתונה הראשונה שלי,
היו צ'קים מכל הגדלים, היה גם כד והיו גם מעטפות ריקות עם ברכות.
אז מה?
היתה לי חברה שידעתי שאין לה, אמרתי לה לבוא בלי מתנה.
אז מה? אז אני שילמתי עליה את המנה (לא זוכרת כמה זה היה, די מזמן).
והיה גם שמח,
ומאושר,
ונפלא,
וחגיגי.
לא אני ולא הוא היינו מהעשירון העליון,
אבל אנשים שבאו לשמח אותי ונתנו את מה שיכלו לתת, מבחינתי זה מבורך.
גם הפעם,
אני עורכת חתונה שאני יכולה לעמוד בעלויות שלה ללא מתנות מהאורחים.
למה אני צריכה לחשוב על כל מנה שתצא אם "יכסו" אותה או לא?
זוג צעיר שאין לו כסף,
שיתחתן בבית כנסת וילך אחר כך לחגוג עם החברים באיזה פאב.
כל המפלצתיות הזו של יכסו כן או לא, זה גועל נפש צרוף.
להגיד על אנשים שלא יכולים לתת לך סכום כזה או אחר שהם באים "לאכול לרקוד ולא לתת לך את מה שאת הכי צריכה" זו ראייה שמתאימה לילד בן חמש בערך שעדיין לא הספיק לפתח במוח שלו את עניין הדאגה לזולת והראייה הזו, של המבוגרים, שיש עוד אנשים מלבדו בעולם.
200 שקל הם לפעמים קניות של שבוע למי שאין לו כסף.
200 שקל זה לפעמים תרופות של הדודה הזקנה למשך כל החודש
200 שקל זה לפעמים 10 שעות עבודה של מי שלא שפר עליו מזלו


אם יש לך את הכסף לסגור אולם ולשלם 200 שקל למנה ולהזמין כך וכך מוזמנים, יאללה, בכיף ומגניב! אבל אל תצפי מאף אחד שיכסה לך את זה,
הבחירות שלך בחיים הם לא העונש של אף אחד.
גם לא של האנשים שהכי אוהבים אותך.


----------



## מיצה נבים (8/8/12)

אה, עוד שאלה, 
את הדלק (שהיום עולה ים כסף) את דאגת לכסות לאורחים שלך?
לאלה שמגיעים מרחוק?
ואת הבייביסיטר שאנשים יקחו בשביל לבוא לחתונה שלך, את דואגת לממן?
את מסיבת הרווקות שלך, את דואגת לעשות במינימום עלויות כדי שהחברות שלך לא יצטרכו להוציא מאות שקלים על החתונה (מתנה לחתונה, מתנה למסיבת רווקות, כסף למפעילה, אוכל למסיבת רווקות, וילה ששכרתם איפשהו בצפון/דרום/קיסריה)?

אני מניחה שלרוב השאלות תעני בשלילה.
אז איפה ההתחשבות שלך באורחים?
דלק זה חינם? בייביסיטר חינם? לבוא עם הילדים זה עוד מנות, אז תרצי עוד כסף בצ'ק, לא? מסיבת רווקות זה חינם?


----------



## Pixelss (8/8/12)

שכחת את החינה 
מסיבת המקווה ושבת חתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








אהה וזה בהנחה שמסיבת אירוסין לא הייתה.


----------



## מיצה נבים (8/8/12)

ובנוסף- שישימו צ'ק של לפחות!! 300 שקל לאדם, 
כי הכי חשוב, זה לא שיבואו לשמח אותי,
אלא שימלאו לי חזרה את הכיסים.


עכשיו אני מבינה למה אני לא מיליונרית... אני פשוט לא מסתכלת על הצד הנכון של המטבע (תרתי משמע)


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (9/8/12)

מממ... 
קראתי פה חלק מההתכתבות לגבי מתנה או כסף..
ברור שיש מוזמנים שאינם יכולים להרשות לעצמם להביא לחתונה סכום גבוה, אך אם הם בכל זאת מביאים משהו, למשל מתנה ב- 100 ש"ח, כבר עדיף להביא במזומן / צ'ק - זה יעזור הרבה יותר מכל מתנה שנצטרך אח"כ להחליף. 
גם סכום ממש נמוך - עדיף להביא במזומן ולא לקנות בו מתנה. 

והאמת, שהייתי מאוד מעריכה אם מישהו היה פשוט אומר לי על כך וברור שהייתי שמחה שהוא יבוא גם מבלי שיביא מתנה ! הנוכחות שלו יותר חשובה לי מהמתנה. 

ולמה אני אומרת זאת ? לפני כמה שנים אחותי התחתנה, מקום יוקרתי  ומנה עלתה לא מעט כסף.. לא הייתה ציפיה שכל אורח יביא צ'ק של מחיר המנה, והיו בין המוזמנים חיילים, שידוע מהי משכורת צבאית, והם שמו כל אחד 100 ש"ח. כמובן שידענו זאת מראש ולא חשבנו לרגע ש"נרוויח" עליהם.
אבל לדוגמה - אישתו של קרוב משפחה הגיעה עם 2 הילדים, 3 מנות שולמו, בן הדוד לא יכל להגיע ולכן יש "נציגות" של משפחתו (אנו בקשר עם המשפחה). 
לא ניתן להגדירם כמשפחה ממוצעת, הם באים ממשפחה מאוד מבוססת וכן מבוססים בזכות עצמם, ומה הם הביאו ?  קנקן קפה !!!
היינו בהלם, כמובן שאחותי הלכה להחליף את המתנה מאחר ולא היה לה מה לעשות וגילתה בחנות שזה עולה 120 ש"ח !
ל-3 אנשים.

אבל בלי קשר,
אותה גברת יכלה להביא צ'ק ע"ס 120 ש"ח (קנקן קפה? Seriously ???) ולא לגרום לאחותי ללכת לחנות לפני שלא יהיה ניתן להחליף את המתנה (עד 14 ימים..). באמת מזל שהיה פתק החלפה. 

וד"א, אמנם אני לא מצפה מכל אורח לכסות את מחיר המנה, אבל איפשהו, אני כן מצפה שמי שמגיע יתחשב קצת בזוג המתחתן וייתן ככל יכולתו אבל בכסף ולא במתנה. 
אני לא צריכה שום מתנה (הבית שלי מאובזר קומפלט) והדבר היחיד שאצטרך בעתיד זה לכסות משכנתא. ושום קנקן קפה לא יעזור לי להשיג את המטרה הזו. 
ד"א, אחת הסיבות שסגרתי את האולם שסגרנו היא כיוון שרוב המוזמנים מהאזור, הצעתי לארגן אוטובוס למי שיש בעיה (שייצא מנקודה מסויימת באזור המרכז) ואמרתי לחברות שלי שמסיבת הרווקות תהיה צנועה מאוד כי אני לא רוצה שחברות שלי (וגם חברות אולי טיפה יותר רחוקות) יאלצו להוציא כסף... (ושבת חתן / חינה וכו' - אנחנו לא עושים).
אז כן, כמו שאני מתחשבת באורחיי, כך אני מצפה שיתחשבו בי (שוב - לא מבחינת כמה כסף הם יביאו , מבחינתי שיביאו סכום נמוך אם הם במצב כלכלי לא משהו או שלא יביאו בכלל - אבל שלא יביאו מתנה שתיתקע לי בבית / אצטרך ללכת להחליפה תוך זמן מסויים). 

זהו


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (10/8/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה!


----------



## שועלית עסיסית (9/8/12)




----------



## Pixelss (8/8/12)

תגיד אתה אמיתי או שזה סוג של בדיחה?


----------



## SupermanZW (9/8/12)

את רשאית לחשוב לכאן ולכאן.


----------



## Pixelss (9/8/12)

לא שאלתי מה מותר לי לחשוב שאלתי ברצינות 
אם זה אמיתי או שאלו הם הדעות שלך באמת?

אם הבנתי נכון מהימים האחרונים אתה רוצה לעשות חתונה סופר מיוחד וכמובן שלא זולה כי מי שעני שלא יתחתן ומי שמחפש לחסוך עדיף שיחסוך לכולם את הזמן.

ומצד שני אתה גם מצפה שהאורחים שלך יממנו לך את הפנטזיה?

אולי לא הבנתי נכוון ואשמח אם תסביר.


----------



## SupermanZW (9/8/12)

אז אסביר 
אני רוצה לעשות חתונה ייחודית וסופר מיוחדת ולא זולה ולא מעניין אותי אם האורחים יכסו לי את ההוצאה או לא (כמעט בטוח שלא) ואני חושב שחתונה שאיננה ייחודית היא מיותרת.

פותח השרשור הנוכחי ביקש לדעת מה לומר לאחת האורחות שרוצה להביא מפה במקום כסף והבאתי לו רעיון שבת זוגי שמעה מחברה שלה (והרעיון עבד) וסיפרה לי. לי אין שום צורך ברעיונות כאלה בשביל עצמי, אבל כשאני יכול לעזור אני עוזר.

לא כל מה שאני מייעץ לאחרים אני עושה בעצמי, העצות מוכוונות למטרות השואלים ומטרות השואלים לא צריכות להיות זהות לשלי.


----------



## Pixelss (9/8/12)

תודה על ההסבר


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/8/12)

לא מצפה לכיסוי מנה אבל כן ל"תרומה" כלשהי 
כשאני הולכת לאירוע אני נותנת כסף ככל יכולתי (המועטה מאוד כרגע) והסכום לא קשור לגובה המנה במקום אליו אני מגיעה. 
אני לא חושבת שזה הוגן לצפות מאנשים לכסות את מחיר המנה שלהם במיוחד כשהם לא קרובים אבל אני כן מצפה מאנשים להבין שחלק מלכבד את הזוג המתחתן זה לסייע לו עם הוצאות החתונה גם אם הסכום לא מכסה לחלוטין.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/8/12)

לדעתי 
אין ממה להתאכזב. בכל אירוע יהיו כמה אנשים שלא יעמדו בציפיה שלך מבחינת המתנה שהם יביאו. 
מתנה היא משהו שבן אדם צריך לתת מרצון. 
יכול להיות שאין לה מה לתת, יכול להיות שאין לה אפשרות לתת, אבל אין לך אפשרות "להכריח" אותה לתת ובטח שלא הייתי מתווכחת איתה על זה. 
מקבלים מתנה, אומרים תודה. 

גם אנחנו קיבלנו מתנות קטנות. מן הסתם אנשים קרובים יותר נותנים מתנות גדולות יותר ואז זה מתאזן.


----------



## My Event Tree (8/8/12)

כגודל הציפייה גודל האכזבה 
לדעתי, אין צורך לצפות לשום דבר מאף אחד. להגיד תודה למי שבא ולקבל באהבה כל מתנה שתקבלי.
הרי את המציאות לא תשני, הרי לא תגידי לאנשים כמה להביא. אז תחסכי מעצמך את העצבים והאכזבה ואל תחשבי על זה. 
זאת דעתי.
שיהיה במזל טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/8/12)

אם התכוונת להגיב אלי 
אז זה בדיוק מה שכתבתי - שאין ממה להתאכזב, כל אחד מביא את מה שהוא רוצה ויכול...


----------



## omer73 (8/8/12)

לדעתי 
וזה הולך להשמע מפגר, אבל כשאתה מזמין בנאדם, הוא על תקן מוזמן, משמע, הוא מגיע,
ואם בא לו הוא נותן מתנה לפי ראות עיניו. 
לכן אמרתי לבת זוג שלי שאני רוצה אירוע עם אנשים מהמעגלים הקרובים ביותר, כך שלצורך הדיון 
גם אם יבואו בידיים ריקות לא יהיה אכפת לי כי הכי חשובה לי ההגעה שלהם וההשתתפות בשמחתנו. 

ככה שהאנשים שמגיעים הם לא על תקן של סוגרי עלויות, או כאלו שבאמצעותם מגשימים פנטזיות (אני מכיר
זוג ששניהם עם חובות, אבל סגרו חתונה בעלות של 150K והם כל הזמן מתפללים שיצליחו לכסות את העלויות).


----------



## shira3121 (8/8/12)

הזוג הזה ממש לא חכם אבל מצד שני 
נוצרה מוסכמה חברתית שמביאים כסף לחתונה וזוגות שמתחתנים בונים על הכסף הזה, כשמישהו מחליט להביא מתנה הוא צריך לדעת בחשבון שהזוג ינזק מזה וכנראה שלא יהיה מרוצה . אני לא אומרת שזה מנהג טוב ואולי העולם היה הרבה יותר טוב אם היה נהוג שמימון החתונה הוא על הזוג בלבד ואז כמויות המוזמנים היו מצטמצמות פלאים אבל כיום לבוא עם מתנה לחתונה נחשב למעשה קצת אנטי חברתי.


----------



## omer73 (8/8/12)

זה נכון 
שנוצרה כיום מוסכמה שלחתונה/ אירוע כזה או אחר מביאים כסף, אבל אי אפשר לבנות על זה. הם הזמינו 600 איש, ואני מניח ש-600 איש זה ממעגלים יותר רחוקים, מהסוג הזה שאומר "וואי, איזה באסה, קיבלתי קנס", ואז הוא גם מביא בהתאם (שזה גם בסדר), אבל בשורה התחתונה, גם אם כולם יביאו כסף לא בטוח שהם יסגרו את כל ההוצאות, והחשיבה הזו שהאורחים יסגרו את החובות שגויה ביסודה (לדעתי).


----------



## lanit (8/8/12)

יש כאן דקות שהיא מאוד מעצבנת 
כי נכון שנוצרה מוסכמה חברתית שנותנים כסף, אבל אין שום סיבה שהזוג שמתחתן יבנה על הכסף הזה כדי לכסות את החתונה. ומכאן בעצם מגיעה ההסלמה שזוגות מסתכלים רק על השורה התחתונה של כמה הם קיבלו לחתונה.
אני יכולה להגיד שאצלי היו מעט שהביאו פחות מ-250 לאדם, אבל אלה היו מוזמנים של ההורים, אז פחות הפריע לי. לפני המתנות של ההורים לא כיסינו וזה איכזב אותי, אבל קודם כל הסתכלתי עלינו וחשבתי איפה היינו יכולים לחסוך. כשהבנתי שכדי להפיק את האירוע כמו שרצינו לא היה איפה לחסוך (ובפירוט ההוצאות אין דברים חריגים מעלה, אלא רק מטה), אני מבינה שזה כנראה המחיר ואני מוכנה לשלם אותו. להפיל את זה על האורחים שלי זה לא הוגן ולא מכובד בעיניי. אנשים נסעו ושמחו איתנו (ביום חמים מדי...), ושימחו אותנו והתרגשו בשבילנו, וזה שווה לי יותר מכל דבר אחר.


----------



## Pixelss (8/8/12)

נוצר אצלי הרושם 
שוארחים נמדדים לפי כיסם...
מה אני אגיד זה קצת עצוב.

מי שצריך לכסות את המנה זה אך ורק המארחים ובטח לא האורחים.
כל דבר שהאורח מביא זה אכן בגדר מתנה ולא בגדר חובה, ככה לפחות אני רואה את זה.

באופן משעשע המתנה הכי יקרה שקיבלתי לחתונה היא מתנה שהערך הכספי שלה מסתכם בכמה עשרות שקלים בודדים אבל לערך הריגשי שלה אין מחיר וכשראיתי מה קיבלתי בכיתי במשך שעה ואיתי בכה גם בן זוגי שיודע מה המשמעות הריגשית של המתנה שקיבלתי (שזה ספר שכבר יש לי וקיבלתי אותו במהדורה יותר ישנה שלו אבל בסופו של דבר זהו אותו ספר).

מבחינתי אורח שלא היית רוצה להזמין במידה והוא לא כיסה את המנה פשוט לא להזמין, להזמין רק אנשים שהיית רוצה לראות לידך ביום הזה בכל מחיר גם אם זה אומר שאתה זה שמשלם עליהם את המנה והם לא מחזירים לך את ערכה.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (8/8/12)

אבל ברור לך (ולכולן) שזה לא באמת קורה, נכון? 
כלומר, אנשים מזמינים הרבה מאוד אנשים שלא ממש חשובים להם כדי "לכסות מנה" או כי ההורים אומרים שהם היו בחתונה של הבן שלו (ונתנו מתנה, כמובן) אז גם הוא חייב להגיע (ולתת מתנה, כמובן).
זוהי תרבות החתונות בארץ. אפשר לאהוב את זה או לא - אבל זו עובדה.

וזה יוצר מעגל קסמים: רוב האנשים מתחתנים בחתונות גדולות, לכן רוב המקומות לא עורכים חתונות קטנות, וכתוצאה אנשים מגדילים את מספר המוזמנים שלהם כי "ככה מקובל" וכי קשה מאוד לעשות אחרת, גם מבחינת העלויות הבלתי אפשריות וגם מבחינת הנורמות החברתיות, כביכול.
אני יכולה לומר בתור מישהי שעושה חתונה מאוד קטנה - היה לנו קשה בטירוף למצוא מקום. הרבה מאוד בעלי מקומות בכלל לא הסכימו לדבר איתנו, והיו כאלו שהגדילו לעשות ואמרו לנו: "נו, מה הבעיה? תזמינו עוד מאה, מאה חמישים איש". לכי תסבירי להם שאין לנו שום כוונה לנפח את מספר האורחים כדי שיהיה לנו קל יותר (וזול הרבה יותר!!!) למצוא מקום (ואכן לא עשינו את זה ונשארנו עם החתונה הקטנה שלנו, למרות כל הגבות המורמות).
אז במצב כזה - מה הפלא שזוגות מזמינים כל מיני "לא קשורים", כפי שאני נוהגת לקרוא להם, ולכן מבחינתם התועלת היחידה בכאלו, שלא קשורים לזוג בכלל, היא גובה הצ'ק? (ושחלילה לא יביאו פחות מ-250 ש"ח לאדם, הקמצנים).

עצוב מאוד, אבל זה המצב.


----------



## Pixelss (8/8/12)

ברור לי מאוד שזה המצב 
ותאמיני לי שהייתי מוזמנת ללא מעט חתונות כאלה.
ואני יכולה להגיד שאפילו בחתונה של קרובת משפחה ממש קרובה הרגשתי שאני רק צ'ק ולא יותר למרות שכל כך השקעתי בלשמח את החתן והכלה רקדתי כל האירוע למרות שהמוסיקה הייתה בדיוק ההפך מהטעם שלי, נשארתי עד אחרון האורחים, דאגתי לחברה של הכלה שהשתכרה ובאמת שהתאמצתי לוודא שיהיה להם יום שמח.
בסופו של יום (למחרת) שמעתי שאמא שלי שהקרובת משפחה מאוד התרגשה מהצק ששמתי (וכמובן שלא שמעתי מילה אחת על הכרטיס המאוד מושקע שהכנתי במו ידי והשקעתי בו שעות רבות).

עצוב מאוד, ולצערי מרגיש שזה רק הולך ומחריף, אנשים רק מחפשים לעשות שואו יותר גדול (כמו הבחור שטען שחתונה פשוטה היא חסרת תועלת) והעיקר הוא רוצה שהאורחים שלו יממנו לו את המופע.

הלוואי והיה ניתן לתת מתנות בצורה אנונימית ואז פתאום זוגות היו  מקבלים הרבה פחות כסף מכל המוזמנים הלא קשורים ואולי רק אולי היו מתחילים להזמין רק את מי שבאמת קרוב.

אני שונאת להרגיש כמו צ'ק מהלך, מביך אותי ומגעיל אותי להיות מוזמנת לאירועים כאלה.


----------



## Bobbachka (9/8/12)

נכון, אבל... 
לומר ש"מי שצריך לכסות את המנה זה אך ורק המארחים ובטח לא האורחים." נשמע מאוד קורקטי, אבל אני ללא המתנות של האורחים בחיים לא הייתי מכסה את החתונה שלי.
מלכתחילה בניתי על כך שהמתנות יסייעו לי לממן את החגיגה.
לא היו לי 100,000 ש"ח ואם הייתי צריכה לחסוך אותם לפני החתונה, הייתי צריכה לחכות שנים עד החתונה.

בניתי על המתנות של האורחים- אני לא מתביישת לומר בפה מלא!


----------



## Pixelss (9/8/12)

דארלינג 
לכתחילה בניתי על כך שהמתנות *יסייעו* לי לממן את החגיגה.
יש הבדל גדול בין לצפות שהאורחים יחזירו את כל עלויות המנה ולא משנה כמה היא עלתה ולבין לדעת ולהבין שבחתונה מקבלים צקים ולכן זה יסייע לזוג בתשלום האירוע.

את מסכימה איתי שיש הבדל בין לדעת שתקבלו כסף מהאורחים ושזה יעזור לכם לבין לצפות שכל אורח יביא סכום שלפחות יכסה את המנה שלו....

עקרונות לחוד ומציאות לחוד... כמו שאמרתי הלוואי והייצי יכולה להגיד לכל האורחים שלי לא להביא לי מתנות ו/או כסף אבל המציאות שונה.


----------



## Bobbachka (9/8/12)

נו, טוב


----------



## מיצה נבים (9/8/12)




----------



## niki111 (9/8/12)

עם כל הכבוד, אני חושבת שיש כאן קצת התחסדות 
אני לא אמרתי אף פעם שאני אעקם את האף על מה שאורחים יביאו או הביאו לי. וגם כתבתי את זה כאן בעבר כמה פעמים. רציתי את כל מי שהזמנתי לחתונה בחתונה. שמחתי בכל מה שקיבלתי, לא עשיתי חתונה גדולה ובטח גם לא יקרה. לא ציפיתי מאף אחד שיכסה לי והתכוננתי בהתאם. 

אבל שתקום בבקשה כל מי שהתחתנה כאן ותגיד בכנות איך היא הייתה מרגישה אם היא הייתה מקבלת לחתונה רק מתנות פיזיות. מפות, סיפולוקס, מצעים. הרבה הרבה מתנות. רק מתנות. 

מה שבסך הכל אמרתי הוא שאני כאורחת, כאורחת ולא כמארחת. כאורחת אני רוצה לעזור לזוג. כמיטב יכולתי כמובן ואם אני לא יכולה, לרוב אני לא בא או באה לבד, אבל כאורחת אני רוצה ואני חושבת שראוי שאורח ירצה לעזור לזוג שמתחתן. זה לא נראה לי הזוי.


----------



## שרון ל 1 (9/8/12)

האמת שאנחנו קיבלנו הרבה מתנות לחתונה (קיבוץ) 
וחלקם הודיעו לי מראש שהם מתכוונים לתת מתנות כי "זאת את. וזה צריך להיות עם משמעות". התחושה הראשונית שלי הייתה "אוי לא..."
אבל בסוף התבדתי וקיבלתי מתנות ממש מעולות ושימושיות, שחסכו לי הוצאות כספיות שגם ככה הייתי עושה לבית...
קיבלתי מלא מצעים, מלא כלי מטבח, ומלבד כמה דברים פעוטים שבאמת אין לי בהם שימוש, אני מאד מרוצה!
ואפילו יודעת בדיוק מה קיבלתי ממי... לעומת כסף, שאלוהים יודע מי נתן כמה ולמה.
אז כן, דווקא מתנות יכול להיות לא רע בכלל (רק שיבוא עם פתק החלפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

והאמת? אני מבינה את זה, כי גם לי קשה לשים 'סתם כסף'. מעדיפה דברים עם משמעות וכוונה.
לחברים קרובים ידענו שהם צריכים כסף, אבל לא רצינו סתם לשים סכום, אז ארגנו להם "תיבת אוצר" - כל הכסף היה בשטרות של 20 וקצת 50.
שמנו מטבעות שוקולד וממתקים נוספים, והכל היה בתוך תיבת עץ עם מלא דברים נוספים. היה בזה משהו קצת אחר, קצת יותר אישי, אבל עדיין כסף...
(הם החזירו לנו באותו המטבע לחתונה שלנו, תרתי משמע - הביאו לנו כספת עם כל הסכום במטבעות של 10 ש"ח! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Meirav Flum (9/8/12)

טור יפה- היא אמרה את זה יותר טוב ממני


----------



## Bobbachka (9/8/12)

יש עוד מישהי שרוצה להגיד משהו בנידון 
כתבה שקראתי ממש היום בynet.


----------



## Bobbachka (9/8/12)

ולקישור  מרד החתונות


----------



## toxic babe (10/8/12)

מה שאני חושבת 
מי שמקבל את המתנות/צ'קים צריך לקבל הכל באהבה ולהבין שלא כולם יכסו את המנה, גם צריך לקחת את זה בחשבון מראש.
אני אישית בתור מוזמנת קשה לי לא לתת לפחות את המינימום המצופה, כן כנראה בגלל הנורמה בחברה. אבל זאת רק אני. 
זה מצחיק כי לפעמים דווקא לאלו שאין רוצים להביא הרבה ולפעמים באמת מביאים הרבה ואלו שטפו טפו לא חסר להם- מתקמצנים. אבל מי אנחנו שנשפוט?


----------

